# where can i buy a small bell attachment to replace the bell on my buddy's favorite toy?



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

this is his favorite toy he dings it all the time but sadly i see its getting some rust on it so i took it out and he is very unhappy about it being gone!

i want to keep the toy and replace the bell with an aluminum or nickel plated bell. Any idea where i can buy a small bell to replace it?










Im not sure if this bell is nickleplated but i think it is, does this look liek rust to you guys? is it safe?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Craft stores carry bells, Pet stores carry bells, and you can find them on line through pet product suppliers if you do a google search.*


----------

